# Appeal of question 69 an 93



## Wildbill (May 25, 2002)

Just got a letter from civil service.
Question 69 regarding self-incrimination, credit was allowed for any response due to the typing error-self-discrimination.

Question 93-fresh and continued pursuit- credit was only given to those who selected answer A- The officer was able to arrest the suspect in the next town b/c the offense occurred in his presence in his town.


----------



## capecop88 (Dec 29, 2002)

Thats good news /

Thanks for posting


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Thanks for that information Wildbill, thats good to know those answers were accepted by HR


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I was riiii-iiight, I was riiii-iiight, nah-nah-nah-nah-nah!
:twisted: 


I mean...!!!... Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## PMC810 (Aug 6, 2002)

Thank God at least I'll get a 71 or 72 :lol:


----------

